# Gran Fondo NJ



## jsedlak

Anyone else doing it? Should be a brutal, but fun century.

http://granfondonj.com/


----------



## AlanE

You can view the list of people who have registered from the registration website.


----------



## dajeeman357

8,000 ft of climbing? That is going to take forever? Are there cutt-off times?


----------



## jsedlak

AlanE said:


> You can view the list of people who have registered from the registration website.


Yes, obviously I posted it here for more than that reason. Regardless, I don't know anyones full name on this forum. 




dajeeman357 said:


> 8,000 ft of climbing? That is going to take forever? Are there cutt-off times?


Not sure and will find out, but there are shorter routes available.


----------



## ebarker9

Rode the "Medio Fondo" route yesterday and E Valley Brook Rd is closed between Old Farmers Rd and 513 just as an FYI for anyone else looking to try it. Just make a left on Old Farmers and then a right on 513 and I was back on track, albeit with another bit of climbing. Otherwise, awesome route. Sure it will be a great event.


----------



## jsedlak

dajeeman357 said:


> 8,000 ft of climbing? That is going to take forever? Are there cutt-off times?


Asked - cut off time is planned to be 10mph rolling time based on when the last rider crosses the start. Planned to be 6pm for the 105 miler.


----------



## AlanE

FYI 

Gran Fondo prices go up by $20 as of tomorrow, July 5th. Shorter rides (Medio & Piccolo) go up by $10. 

Another price hike goes into effect August 1st.


----------



## jsedlak

Thanks for mentioning that Alan, I had forgot.

Rode the gran fondo route a couple weeks ago - it is a brilliant course and the climbing wasn't too bad (although there is certainly a lot of it). Finished in just over 6 hours.


----------



## Squidly

As a beginning rider, I was "scared off" by the description of the event on the website. Guess I need to HTFU.


----------



## jsedlak

I won't say the routes are easy, but they are definitely doable by beginners given they have trained with climbing in mind. Just go out and ride some of the bigger climbs and your legs will adjust. 

In general, the routes have a lot of climbing, but the climbs themselves aren't exactly walls. Most of them (Black River Rd, Frog Hallow in particular) give a lot of respite over the entire length. Specific to the Gran Fondo, I found the climbs out of Milford particularly difficult due to the lack of shade.


----------



## AlanE

Here's are some stats for the timed climbs per TopoUSA

Black River at mile 25
2.6 miles, 590 ft gain, 4% average, but the real "meat" of the climb is the last mile, which gains 440 ft at 8% average. Some sections hit 13%. The hardest climb IMO, but early in the ride and mostly shaded. Very scenic, especially the first mile along the river.

County Rd 519 out of Milford at mile 57
2.4 miles, 350 ft gain, 3% average. Essentially all of the climbing is the first mile, about 300 ft at 6%. A couple sections hit about 10%. A busy road with no scenery, no shade, no redeeming value. 

Rocky Run at mile 72
2.2 miles, 640 ft gain, 5% average. Fairly steady grade all the way. Very scenic & nicely shaded.

Frog Hollow at mile 79
2.8 miles, 450 ft gain, 3% average. Fairly steady all the way except the last 1/8 mile, which pitches up at about 10%. Somewhat scenic, nicely shaded, get out of the saddle and attack the last section.


----------



## NJBiker72

I'm interested in this but may need a surgery between now and then which knocks me out of at least the Gran Fondo, but maybe could be in Media Fondo shape. Hoping to make it.


----------



## robdamanii

Looks like a good event. 

Of course, it has to be the weekend of the Catskill Century....


----------



## NJBiker72

Curious how this compares to some of the centuries out there? I was planning on my first century in June, the Hudson Valley River Ride, but crashed while training. Just getting back to where I was. 

I ride the roads from Mountainside out to Pluckemin, Bernardsville, etc. Hoping to put in 50 this weekend for the first time this year. 

I've done a couple of easy 75's and a couple metric centuries, one challenging the other pretty easy.


----------



## jsedlak

NJBiker72 said:


> Curious how this compares to some of the centuries out there? I was planning on my first century in June, the Hudson Valley River Ride, but crashed while training. Just getting back to where I was.
> 
> I ride the roads from Mountainside out to Pluckemin, Bernardsville, etc. Hoping to put in 50 this weekend for the first time this year.
> 
> I've done a couple of easy 75's and a couple metric centuries, one challenging the other pretty easy.


The only other "official" centuries I've done have been the Tour de Marty's and the NYC Century. It's comparable to the Tour de Marty's, though the climbs may not be as tough. The NYC Century was just a looong day in the saddle.

Like I said before, it is just a lot of climbing. If you want to do well, I suggest you go out and get some 5-8k climbing days in. Do hill repeats and get used to slogging up tough climbs.


----------



## d-town-3-

*not riding but a vendor*

There are going to be a lot of vendors their, right on the morristown green. Sunday only from 10-6. I will be their promoting my road cycling site for NJ cyclists, site will go live aug 14. Look for njspokes banner. See you all their


----------



## AlanE

d-town-3- said:


> There are going to be a lot of vendors their, right on the morristown green. Sunday only from 10-6. I will be their promoting my road cycling site for NJ cyclists, site will go live aug 14. Look for njspokes banner. See you all their


THERE !!! It's "THERE", not "their" goddammit !!!!


----------



## d-town-3-

lol, sorry for that! Hope to see you THERE!!


----------



## NJBiker72

See if I can rejuvenate this thread and see who is going. 

This is going to be my first century. I've done a lot of similar roads and gone as far as 85 before in training (but that was pretty flat). Last week did 64. This week I plan on 71 or so. 

Unfortunately the group I assembled has dropped like flies.


----------



## gillygong

I'm gonna be there. It'll be my first long group ride like this.. so I only signed up for the 43-mile route piccolo fondo (***** fondo?)


----------



## jsedlak

I will be there - I've been finishing my training this week. About 300 miles in the last 7 days, doing another 100 this weekend and then tapering off next week. 

There is a training ride this Sunday - I should be there doing the medio route.


GFNJ-Facebook said:


> The training ride is ON! This Sunday, let's meet at Greenberry's Coffee on the Green (they are opening for us at 6:30am!) and be ready to roll out at 7am. Chose to do the Medio or Piccolo route, please print out a cue sheet for yourself and bring fluids, food and money for some extras along the way. Cue sheets can be found on the Fondo website.


----------



## AlanE

646 Registered as of today

Abraham, Paul	MALE	Milford	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Adams, Alan	MALE	Flanders	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Agresta, Art	MALE	NY	NY	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Aguilar, Michael	MALE	Glen Rock	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Alberta, Frank	MALE	Ridgewood	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Albrecht, Sherri	FEMALE	Rockaway	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Albrod, Andreas	MALE	Seevetal	Niedersachsen	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Aldrich, David	MALE	Fort Lee	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Allen, Jameson	MALE	New York	NY	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Allison, Jomo	MALE	Maplewood	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Alpers, Doug	MALE	Andover	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Alvarez, Manuel	MALE	Middletown	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Alvarez, Maurice	MALE	Florham Park	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Anderson, Michael	MALE	Rahway	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Anderson, Scott	MALE	morristown	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Andrews, Marc	MALE	Whitehouse Station	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Antonsson, Teresita	FEMALE	Bloomfield	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Apgar, Robert	MALE	Mendham	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Applebee, Brian	MALE Medio Fondo-63 miles
Applebee, Jennifer	FEMALE	Fanwood	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Armenante, Bruce	MALE	Oradell	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Armington, Stefan	MALE	Morristown	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Arnstein, Dan	MALE	Madison	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Arnstein, Dan	MALE	Madison	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Ascher, David	MALE	South Orange	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Ashforth, Brian	MALE	Whitehouse station	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Aughenbaugh, Jd	MALE	morristown	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Aulenti, Michele	FEMALE	Stamford	CT	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Aussem, Ed	MALE	Morristown	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Ayers, Irene	FEMALE	Bridgewater	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
AYERS, MARSHA	FEMALE	MEDFORD	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Badger, Steven	MALE	Dallas	TX	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Baiser, Dennis	MALE	Yardley	PA	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Balcavage, Eric	MALE	Avondale	PA	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Bandel, David	MALE	Flanders	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Banik, Robert	MALE	Edgewater	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Barbarite, John	MALE	Monticello	NY	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Barnes, Ryan	MALE	West Haven	CT	Gran Fondo-103 miles
baron, alex	MALE	ridgewood	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Barr, Gordon	MALE	Roseland	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Barrett, Angela	FEMALE	West Milford	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Barrows, Loren	FEMALE	Denville	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Bartick, Brett	MALE	Morristown	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Batista, Thomas	MALE	Freehold	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
becht, carol	FEMALE	boonton	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
becht, carol	FEMALE	boonton	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Befeler, Lee	MALE	chester	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Beltran, Daniel	MALE	Kearny	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Bengtsson, Carl Martin	MALE	Summit	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Berdela, James	MALE	Summit	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Berg, Aaron	MALE	Lebanon	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Berg, Aaron	MALE	Chester	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Berliner, Edward	MALE	West Orange	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Berroteran, Luis	MALE	Clifton	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Berry, Jessica	FEMALE	Washington	DC	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Beskal, Peter	MALE	Monroe Township	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Besold, Andrew	MALE	North Brunswick	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Best, Thomas	MALE	New York	NY	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Billig, Michael	MALE	Palmerton	PA	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Binder, Eve	FEMALE	Jersey City	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Biondi, Julie	FEMALE	bernardsville	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Bitow, Phyllis	FEMALE	GlenGardner	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Bloodgood, Brian	MALE	Morristown	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Blum, Alyssa	FEMALE	brattleboro	VT	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Bodian, Lou	MALE	Morristown	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Boehner, Craig	MALE	Manorville	NY	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Bonsall, Bill	MALE	Westfield	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Booth, Eileen	FEMALE	Kings Park	NY	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Booth, Jim	MALE	Kings Park	NY	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Bopp, Thomas	MALE	Randolph	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Borghi, Deborah	FEMALE	Princeton	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Bosma, Bill	MALE	Sussex	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Bowmaster, Thomas	MALE	Morristown	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Bradley, Craig	MALE	morristown	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Breda, Michelle	FEMALE	Wharton	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Breda, Paul	MALE	Wharton	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Brewer, John	MALE	Fairlawn	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
briscoe, brendan	MALE	morristown	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Brody, Eric	MALE	Morristown	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Brooks, Kelly	FEMALE	Highland Lakes	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Brown, Hiram	MALE	Elkton	MD	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Brown, Richard	MALE	Spring Lake	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Brown, Robert	MALE	Lafayette	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Bryan, Scott	MALE	Succasunna	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Bryzek, Lisa	FEMALE	West New York	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Bryzek, Michael	MALE	West New York	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Buckley, Richard	MALE	monmouth junction	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Burgos, Dwight	MALE	New Milford	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Burgos, Dwight	MALE	New Milford	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Burton, David	MALE	Summit	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Burton, Elizabeth	FEMALE	Basking Ridge	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Buttriss, Trey	MALE	Cleveland	OH	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Bye, John	MALE	South Orange	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Bykov, Alex	MALE	Wyckoff	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Byrne, Kevin	MALE	Wayne	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Cagiannos, Elias	MALE	Madison	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Cala, Gregory	MALE	Wharton	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Calimano, Chris	MALE	New York	NY	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Caminiti, Rick	MALE	Mendham	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Campbell, Jay	MALE	Scarsdale	NY	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Caplin, Glen	MALE	Randolph	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Caplin, Jeff	MALE	Barrington	RI	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Carew, Daniel	MALE	Ventnor City	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Carpenter, Dee	FEMALE	Hackettstown	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Carpenter, Leah	FEMALE	Charlottesville	VA	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Carroll, James	MALE	Monroe	NC	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Caruso, Maryanne	FEMALE Gran Fondo-103 miles
Caton, Dave	MALE	mountain lakes	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Cattano, Michael	MALE	morrisplains	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Cecala, Andy	MALE	Morristown	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Cesare, Charles	MALE	Mount Laurel	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Chadwick, Bethany	FEMALE	New York	NY	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Chan, Rebecca	FEMALE	Washington	DC	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Chassen, Richard	MALE	Rockaway	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Chipperson, Rita	FEMALE	Florham Park	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Cho, Yon	MALE	Summit	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Chong, Michael	MALE	Richmond Hill	ON	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Cirillo, Frank	MALE	Madison	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Citrin, Paul	MALE	Westfield	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Citterbart, Rishon	MALE	morristown	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Clapper, Gerry	MALE	Avon	CT	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Clark, Ken	MALE	Morristown	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Clifford, Bill	MALE	Flanders	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Cline, William	MALE	haddonfield	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Coccaro, Michael	MALE	Cranford	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Cohen, Daniel	MALE	Whippany	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Cohen, Jeffrey	MALE	randolph	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Cohen, Scott	MALE	Mendham	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Cohen, William	MALE	Stirling	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
COKEN, DAVID	MALE	CALIFON	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Colby, Jim	MALE	Bernardsville	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Collins, Charles	MALE	Hoboken	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Coneys, Jeff	MALE	Oakland	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Coto, Carlos	MALE	Bernardsville	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Countryman, Suzanne	FEMALE	Mendham	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Craig, Jeff	MALE	Annandale	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Cranmer, Sabine	FEMALE	Haverford	PA	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Cruz, Erika	FEMALE	Mendham	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Cruz, Michael	MALE	Pennington	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Cruz, Michael	MALE	Tarrytown	NY	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Crye, Jeff	MALE	South Orange	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Cullen, Caroline	FEMALE	Somerville	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Cunnell, John	MALE	Highland Park	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Cussigh, Lorenzo	MALE	new York	NY	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Czernik, Gabrielle	FEMALE	Wanaque	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Dadd, James	MALE	Ridgewood	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Damiano, Anthony	MALE	washington	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Dannemiller, Mike	MALE	West Orange	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Danyluk, Andrew	MALE	williamstown	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Daut, John	MALE	Westport	CT	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Davis, Tom	MALE	Point Pleasant Beach	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Dayton, Peter	MALE	Branchburg	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Dayton, Peter	MALE	Branchburg	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Dearborn, Kevin	MALE	West Paterson	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Dearborn, Kevin	MALE	West Paterson	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
DeBiase, Janet	FEMALE	Madison	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Del Corso, Frank	MALE	Three Bridges	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Delaney, John	MALE	Stanhope	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
deluca, peter	MALE	Chatham	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Dennis, Jennifer	MALE	Glen Ridge	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
DePascale, John	MALE	Bronx	NY	Gran Fondo-103 miles
DePonte, Robert	MALE	Cranford	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
DeSanctis , Chris	MALE	Morristown	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
DeSanctis, Yoriko	FEMALE	Morristown	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
DesFosses, Todd	MALE	Mahwah	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
DeTrolio, James	MALE	clark	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Devaney, Tim	MALE	Morristown	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Devine, Steve	MALE	Rockaway	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Devlin, Jerry	MALE	Mount Holly	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
DiNella, Raffaele	MALE	Brooklyn	NY	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Dodge, James	MALE	Flemington	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Dohrenwend, Mike	MALE	Toms River	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
dohse, heidi	FEMALE	Princeton	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Domenick, James	MALE	Mountainside	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Donahue, Joseph	MALE	Gillette	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Doppelt, Jeremy	MALE	boonton twp	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Dougherty, William	MALE	Blairstown	NJ Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Dubinsky, Allen	MALE	Westfield	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
DUFFY, PATRICK	MALE	NEW YORK	NM	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Dunphy, John	MALE	Morristown	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Ebel, Trish	FEMALE	Secaucus	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Edwards, Holly	FEMALE	Bethlehem	PA	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Egan, Martin	MALE	Springfield	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Ehid, Tom	MALE	middlesex	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Ehmann, Mary	FEMALE	Mendham	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
EKEMEN, ZEYNEP Z	FEMALE	ENGLEWOOD	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Elliott, Tim	MALE	Westfield	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Emmerling, Dave	MALE	West Orange	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Endean, Josh	MALE	Succasunna	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Englert, Jim	MALE	Hoboken	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Engstrom, Dawn	FEMALE	Millville	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Erf, Herbert	MALE	Armonk	NY	Gran Fondo NJ Jersey
Ernst, Douglas	MALE	Bernardsville	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Faison, Chris	MALE	Stanhope	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Fatuzzo, Anthony	MALE	Fair Lawn	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Feldman, Rebecca	FEMALE	Morristown	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
felmeister, stephen	MALE	elizabeth	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Filannino, Salvatore	MALE	sayreville	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Fill, Susan	FEMALE	Andover	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Finacchio, Carl	MALE Gran Fondo-103 miles
Fiorelli, Richard	MALE	Yardley	PA	Medio Fondo-63 miles
First, Jill	FEMALE	West Orange	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Fitton, James	MALE	Whippany	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Flannery, Peter	MALE	Hawthorne	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Fluerasu, Andrei	MALE	Brooklyn	NY	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Foley, Barbara	FEMALE	Montclair	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Force, James	MALE	Gillette	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Forsyth, Ashley	FEMALE	Philadelphia	PA	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Foster, John	MALE	Princeton Jct.	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Fowler, Jason	MALE	Morristown	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Franco, Kevin	MALE	Andover	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Furman, Todd	MALE	Denville	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Gallagher, Ed	MALE	Westfield	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Gambardella, Bob	MALE	Cranford	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
gambino, joseph	MALE	paramus	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Gandolfo, Andrew	MALE	Belle Mead	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Gangavalli, Ravi	MALE	Florham park	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Garcia, Vladimir	MALE	linden	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Garland, Michael	MALE	Newton	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Gartside, Brian	MALE	sparta	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Gates, William	MALE	Rockaway	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Gebel, Melissa	FEMALE	middlesex	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Geczi, Kimberly	FEMALE	Clark	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Gelinas, Michelle	FEMALE	Chatham	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Gensler Sr, Robert	MALE	Tucson	AZ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Gerhardt, Phil	MALE	Madison	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Gerson, Frederick	MALE	Richmond	VA	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Getchell, Catherine	FEMALE	Elkins Park	PA	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Gibb, Steve	MALE	Maplewood	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Giesin, Peter	MALE	Piscataway	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Gilbert Jr., Douglas	MALE	Boynton Beach	FL	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Gillie, Jeffrey	MALE	new york	NY	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Glattfelder, Jeff	MALE	Princeton	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Glauser, Philippe	MALE	Boonton	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Glor, Chris	MALE	Tenafly	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Glover, Tom	MALE	New Hope	PA	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Gockel, Tom	MALE	Westfield	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Goodyear, Chris	MALE	Long Valley	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
GORAL, MATTHEW	MALE	WOODBRIDGE	NH	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Gordon, Kenneth	MALE	Colts Neck	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Gottlieb, Michael	MALE	livingston	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Graber, Gordon	MALE	Morristown	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Graboski, Stan	MALE	New York	NY	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Grech, Christopher	MALE	stony point	NY	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Greenhill, Philip	MALE	Severn	MD	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Grier, Josh	MALE	New York	NY	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Griswold, Scott	MALE	Syracuse	NY	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Grizzetti, James	MALE	Morristown	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
groves, colleen	FEMALE	summit	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Grundy, Elizabeth	FEMALE	Pennington	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Guthart, Jonathan	MALE	New York	NY	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Guzman, Bernard	MALE	Islip	NY	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Guzman, Mark	MALE	Kings Park	NY	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Gygax, Drew	MALE	Wharton	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Hakes, Stephanie	FEMALE	mendham	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Hall, Mark	MALE	balto.	MD	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Handren, Michelle	FEMALE	New York	NY	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Hanley, Laz	MALE	Edgewater	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Hann, Lawrence	MALE	Middletown	RI	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Hardesty, Leonard	MALE	Chester	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Harradine, Paul	MALE	Basking Ridge	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Harrison, Blane	MALE	Parsippany	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Hart, Michael	MALE	Whippany	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Hartke, Jeff	MALE	Verona	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Harvey, Douglas	MALE	Long Valley	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Hasegawa, Linnea	FEMALE	Morristown	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Haumesser, Stephanie	FEMALE	Pennsauken	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Hayes, Joyce	FEMALE	Morristown	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Headley, Alison	FEMALE	South Orange	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Hearing, Cynthia	FEMALE	New York	NY	Gran Fondo-103 miles
hein, james	MALE	long valley	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Henderson, Mary Beth	FEMALE	Warwick	NY	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Hennessey, Brian	MALE	Middletown	RI	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Hewson, Scott	MALE	Morristown	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Higgs, Larry	MALE	jersey City	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Hingle, Laura	FEMALE	Montville	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Hintz, Christopher	MALE	Randolph	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Hoagland, Steven	MALE	Cornwall	NY	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Horwitz, Alan	MALE	Montclair	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Hoskins, Rose	FEMALE	Whitehouse Station	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Hotchkiss, Kirsten	FEMALE	Morristown	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Hotze, Tim	MALE Gran Fondo-103 miles
Houck, David	MALE	Oakland Gardens	NY	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Howitt, Cameron	MALE	Red Bank	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Huckfeldt, Robert	MALE	Summit	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Hull, Justin	MALE	Bound Brook	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Huyler, Scott	MALE	Hackettstown	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
HYbl, Greg	MALE	Summit	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Iza, Jimmy	MALE	Haledon	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Izon, Daniel	MALE	MONTVALE	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Jackson, Anne	FEMALE	Morristownq	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Jackson, Peter	MALE	Morristown	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Jacobi, Eugene	MALE	Cranford	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Jacobs, Christopher	MALE	New York	NY	Medio Fondo-63 miles
James, Matt	MALE	Madison	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
James, Tony	MALE	randolph	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Jasey, John	MALE	South Orange	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Johnson, Grant	MALE	Brooklyn	NY	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Johnson, Knowl	MALE	New York	NY	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Johnson, Matt	MALE	Dover	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Johnson, Stuart	MALE	Randolph	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
judit, veszelovszki	FEMALE	Brooklyn	NV	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Juhlin, Andrew	MALE	morristown	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Kahl, David	MALE	West Milford	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Kahl, Heather	FEMALE	West Milford	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Kahle, Jeff	MALE	Far Hills	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Kalawur, Peter	MALE	Denville	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Kalpin, Jeffrey	MALE	Sergeantsville	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Kane, David	MALE	mountain lakes	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Karger, Louise	FEMALE	morristown	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Kastrud, Christian	MALE	Pittstown	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Kayal, Jesse	MALE	Asbury	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Keener, Marshall	MALE	Morristown	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Keller, Christine	FEMALE	Morristown	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Kendall, Clare	FEMALE	Mendham	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Kenny, Brian	MALE	Califon	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Kesselbrenner, Doree	FEMALE	Livingston	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Kiczek, Paul	MALE	Morristown	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Kim, Mingi	FEMALE	Secaucus	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
King, Aaron	MALE	Morristown	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Kinsey, John	MALE	Flanders	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Knowles, Weston	MALE	Lebanon	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Koch, Paul	MALE	Boonton Township	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Kolbeck, Blair	MALE	allentown	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Kraft, Alexis	MALE	Brooklyn	NY	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Kutsch, Ginger	FEMALE	Morristown	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Kutsch, Jim	MALE	Morristown	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
La, Ki	MALE	flushing	NY	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Labozzetta, Anthony	MALE	new york	NY	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Labrie, Paul	MALE	Monroe	NY	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Lacey, Mark	MALE	Middletown	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
LaCosta, Dawn	FEMALE	Mountainside	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Lagasse, Jonathan	MALE	New York	NY	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Laird, Linda	FEMALE	Westfield	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Lamey, Kevin	MALE	Hillsborough	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Landon, Doug	MALE	Westfield	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Langdon, Suzanne	FEMALE	colorado springs	CO	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Larangeira, Maria	FEMALE	Somerset	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Lass, Barry	MALE	Cedar Knolls	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Lau, Jeffrey	MALE	Washington	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
lauezzari, robin	MALE	long valley	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Laughlin, Kevin	MALE	Jersey City	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Lax, Robert	MALE	South Orange	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Legra, Ruben	MALE	union	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Lemieux, Maurice	MALE	Glen Rock	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Leonard, Kevin	MALE	Long Valley	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Lepore, Louis	MALE	River Vale	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Lesburg, Chip	MALE	Short Hills	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Lesser, Richard	MALE	Howell	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Levins, Kenneth	MALE	Tenafly	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Lewis, David	MALE	New York	NY	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Lewis, Matthew	MALE	Jersey City	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Leyden, Michael	MALE	Hackettstown	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Liberty, Shawn	MALE	Austin	TX	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Liebler, Tracey	FEMALE	Port Murray	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Litt-Robbins, Laurie	FEMALE	Budd Lake	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Lorditch, Michael	MALE	Summit	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Lorenzo, Peter	MALE	Morris Plains	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Lorusso, Joyce	FEMALE	Pompton Lakes	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
loupis, michael	MALE	springfield	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Lovenberg, Susan	FEMALE	Denville	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Luoma, Ray	MALE	Plainsboro	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Lutz, Linda	FEMALE	Succasunna	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Lutz, Richard	MALE	Succasunna	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Lynch, Mike	MALE	Sparta	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
MacDonald, James	MALE	Chester	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
MacDonald, James	MALE	Chester	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
mahnken, chris	MALE	carteret	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Maier, Walter	MALE	Pompton Plains	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Maloney, Walter	MALE	Cranford	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Maltese, Phil	MALE	Bridgewater	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Mangus, Marc	MALE	Morristown	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Markey, Bill	MALE	Florham Park	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Marks, Kenneth	MALE	NEW YORK	NY	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Marks, Steven	MALE	New York	NY	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Masino, Michael	MALE	Bayville	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Mattey, Tom	MALE	Princeton Junction	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
MAY, ILYA	MALE	FORT LEE	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Maynard, Robert	MALE	Chester	NY	Medio Fondo-63 miles
McCartan, Brian	MALE	Doylestown	PA	Gran Fondo-103 miles
McKeever, Tucker	MALE	Madison	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
McMahon, Brian	MALE	Ossining	NY	Gran Fondo-103 miles
McNally, Tom	MALE	Skillman	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
McNamara, John	MALE	Staten Island	NY	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Meidhof, Robin	FEMALE	Bethesda	MD	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Mercer, Kevin	MALE	Great Barrington	MA	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Mercer, Lucinda	FEMALE	Millburn	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Meredith, Robert	MALE	Newton	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Merkel, LEE	MALE	Whitehouse Station	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Mermet, Nicole	FEMALE	NY	NY	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Merolli, Dawn	FEMALE	Mahwah	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Meszaros, Alex	MALE	Morristown	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Michalchuk, Daniel	MALE	Maplewood	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
michel, marta	FEMALE	westfield	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Milewski, Michael	MALE	Milford	CT	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Miller, Bari	FEMALE	Florham Park	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Miller, Douglas	MALE	Parsippany	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Miller, Tonya	FEMALE	Brooklyn	NY	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Mills, Keith	MALE	long valley	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Molina, Don	MALE	New York	NY	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Montross, Frederick	MALE	Madison	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Moore, Susan	FEMALE	long valley	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Moretti, William	MALE	Cranford	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Morro, Ray	MALE	Wayne	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Muilenburg, Robert	MALE	mountain lakes	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Muller, Lorenz	MALE	San Carlos	CA	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Munday, William	MALE	Mountain Lakes	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Murray, Michael	MALE	Morris Plains	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Murray, Peter	MALE	Stroudsburg	PA	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Nacius, Mary	FEMALE	Madison	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Negrin, Jorge	MALE	Jersey City	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Nelson, Richard	MALE	Union	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Nichols, Lois	FEMALE	Morristown	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Nicolardi, Peter	MALE	Woodbury	NY	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Nisbet, Philip	MALE	Monmouth Beach	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Nostrand, Chris	MALE	Cranford	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Obonaga, Sheila	FEMALE	Staten Island	NY	Medio Fondo-63 miles
O'Callaghan, Brian	MALE	Cos Cob	CT	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Occhipinti, Frank S.	MALE	Middletown	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Ogilvie-Freda, Beth	FEMALE	Princeton	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
OHearn, Paul	MALE	Bristol	RI	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Ojert, Magnus	MALE	Doylestown	PA	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Olesky, Jon	MALE	Mendham	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Olesky, Susan	FEMALE	Mendham	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Olley, Mark	MALE	Ridgewood	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Olszewski, Stan	MALE	morristown	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Omaggio, Tim	MALE	Morristown	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Omelia, Michele	FEMALE	Bayville	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Orama, Katherine	FEMALE	wharton	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
O'Reilly, Karl	MALE	Whippany	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Orme, James	MALE	Brooklyn	NY	Gran Fondo-103 miles
O'Shea, Kevin	MALE	New Providence	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Otsuka, Motoshige	MALE	Port Washington	NY	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Otten, Gary	MALE	Chester	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Outwin, Tom	MALE	Randolph	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Ozols, Kristine	FEMALE	Morristown	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Pacheco, Anthony	MALE	Toms River	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Palmer, Wylie	MALE	Morristown	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Pantoja, Joseph	MALE	New York	NY	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Papa, Vincent	MALE	Long Valley	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Parma, Ed	MALE	Mercerville	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Pascheles, Daniel	MALE	Livingston	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Passingham, Amy	FEMALE	Tarrytown	NY	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Pastore, Anthony	MALE	Oradell	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
patoir, chris	MALE	glen rock	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Pendleton, John	MALE	Mountain Lakes	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Peng, George	MALE	Holmdel	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Pennewell, Gina	FEMALE	Morristown	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Pereira, Robert	MALE	Whitehouse Station	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Perentin, Michael	MALE	Clark	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Perez, Leon	MALE	queens	NY	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Perkowski, Peter	MALE	Randolph	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Perlmutter, David	MALE	Livingston	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Peters, Dan	MALE	Mendham	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
petersan, doron	FEMALE	washington	DC	Gran Fondo-103 miles
pettigrew, walter	MALE	cedarville	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Picon, Antonio	MALE	Staten Island	NY	Gran Fondo-103 miles
piedl, katherine	FEMALE	springfield	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Pietz, John	MALE	Bridgewater	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Pietz, Richard	MALE	Netcong	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Piotrowski, Peter	MALE	Flanders	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Pliner, MD, Lillian	FEMALE	Short Hills	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Pody, Denise	FEMALE	phila	PA	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Polansky, Ron	MALE	Oakland	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Polisin, Kelly	FEMALE	Summit	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Pollara, Kyle	MALE	Morristown	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Popson, Erik	MALE	Succasunna	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Posada, Roberto	MALE	Montclair	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Potanovich, Robert	MALE	Randolph	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Powers, Robert	MALE	Montclair	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Prokop, Michael	MALE	Florham Park	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Purpura, Mark	MALE	Florham Park	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Pyo, Daniel	MALE	Morristown	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Ragno, Peter	MALE	cranford	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Ragonese, Lawrence	MALE	Morris Plains	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Ragonese, Nicole	FEMALE	Morris Plains	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Ramsden, Christopher	MALE	Lake Hiawatha	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Randolph, Jason	MALE	North Haven	NY	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Rapp, Steven	MALE	Cedar Knolls	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Raspa, Nikki	FEMALE	Washington	DC	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Reaves, Ellen	FEMALE	Macungie	PA	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Regan, Joseph	MALE	madison	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Reisler, Kimberly	FEMALE	New York	NY	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Reo, Joseph	MALE	Parsippany	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Reynolds, Hugh	MALE	Verona	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
ricci, denise	FEMALE	forked river	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Richards, David	MALE	Upper Holland	PA	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Richards, Philip	MALE	Mendham	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Riebe, Todd	MALE	Ringoes	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Ritter, Brad	MALE	Media	PA	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Ritter, John	MALE	Cinnaminson	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Rodriguez, Ramon F.	MALE	South Plainfield	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Rodriguez, Ray	MALE	Jersey City	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Roedder, Ludger	MALE	Jersey City	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Roman, Lance	MALE	Pennsauken	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Rosa, Carlos	MALE	weehawken	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Rosado, Rich	MALE	Bergenfield	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Rose, Chris	MALE	Princeton	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Rosenberger, Cheryl	FEMALE	Mantua	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Rosenfeld, Maria	FEMALE	new york	NY	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Rosica, Paul	MALE	Madison	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Rotondo, Joseph	MALE	Warren	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Rowland, Charles	MALE	Furlong	PA	Gran Fondo-103 miles
rubano, rick	MALE	tappan	NY	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Rubenstein, Mitchell	MALE	Towaco	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Ruddick, Bill	MALE Gran Fondo-103 miles
Ryan, Paul	MALE	Denville	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Ryan, Tom	MALE	Sugar Loaf	NY	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Salz, Alan	MALE	Bridgewater	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Sanchez, Monica	FEMALE	Matawan	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Sandelands, William	MALE	Far Hills	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Sanderson, Rhonda	FEMALE	Watchung	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Sanginari, Dean	MALE	Denville	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Santos, Paul G	MALE	South Plainfield	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Sarmiento, Richard	MALE	Union	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Schiff, Steven	MALE	Passaic	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Schildge, Ronald	MALE	Glen Gardner	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Schlumpf, Craig	MALE	Parsippany	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Schommer, Rusty	MALE	Chester	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Schroeder, John	MALE	Bridgewater	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Schulsinger, Robert	MALE	Ho-Ho-Kus	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Schwartz, Mark	MALE	summit	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Seabury, Dale	FEMALE	Boonton	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Sebree, Mark	MALE	MENDHAM	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Secher, Neal	MALE	Staten Island	NY	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Sedlak, John	MALE	Chatham	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Selementi, Thomas	MALE	Jersey City	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Semanczuk, William	MALE	North Haledon	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Sernyak, Chip	MALE	Malvern	PA	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Service, Spencer	MALE	Brooklyn	NY	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Shahidi, Alex	MALE	Madison	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Shannon, Lee	MALE	Morristown	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Shaskan, Paul	MALE	Morristown	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Sibona, Phil	MALE	Morristown	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Siebold, Mark	MALE	Mountain Lakes	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Siegel, Sean	MALE	New York	NY	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Siegrist, Kathy	FEMALE	rockaway	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Simmons, Nadine	FEMALE	staten island	NY	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Sinemus, Andrew	MALE	Short Hills	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Sinibaldi, Monica	FEMALE	Forked River	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Sisti, Peter	MALE	Oradell	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Skov, John	MALE	Basking Ridge	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Slaby, Robert	MALE	Flemington	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Sleightholme, Mike	MALE	summit	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Slocum, Christopher	MALE	Toms River	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Slocum, Thomas	MALE	Chatham	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
****sky, Janis	FEMALE	Mendham	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Smith, Jonathan	MALE	Wayne	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Smith, Joy	FEMALE	Mendham	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
SMITH, MARK	MALE	BURLINGTON TWP	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Smith, William	MALE	Bayville	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Snow, Nicole	FEMALE	New York	NY	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Snyder, Tom	MALE	Westfield	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Soderberg, Arthur	MALE	basking ridge	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Some, Steve	MALE	Mendham	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Somers, Joe	MALE	Morristown	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Soto-Rivera, Reinaldo	MALE	Flanders	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Soucheck, John	MALE	Little Silver	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Spadavecchia, Eric	MALE	Greer	SC	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Spadavecchia, Greg	MALE	Morris Plains	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
SPANOS, PETER	MALE	syosset	NY	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Spathis, Constantine	MALE	New York	NY	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Stark, Constance	FEMALE	Monroe Township	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Stechert, Sheryl	FEMALE	Lambertville	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Steel, David	MALE	Bronxville	NY	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Steidlitz, Rob	MALE	Morristown	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Stepien, Radoslae	MALE	Lawrenceville	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Stewart, Mahlon	MALE	New York	NY	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Stewart, Shawn	MALE	Weehawken	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Stiles, Sandy	FEMALE	Randolh	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Stober, Robert	MALE	Long Valley	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Stoia, Charlie	MALE	mendham	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Stowers, David	MALE	Morristown	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Stroukoff, Andrew	MALE	Morristown	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Strub, Damon	MALE	new york	NY	Gran Fondo-103 miles
StVil, Elmer	MALE	Brooklyn	NY	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Sullivan, Michele	FEMALE	Chatham	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Sullivan, Patrick	MALE	Flanders	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Swanson, Chad	MALE	Bloomfield	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
swanson, gaye	FEMALE	morristown	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Sweet, James	MALE	shamong	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Swenson, Kurt and Ira	MALE	Cedar Knolls	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Sylvester-Evans, James	MALE	New York	NY	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Szela, Matt	MALE	Hillsborough	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Szmidt, Michael	MALE	Denville	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Talanca, John	MALE	Flanders	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Tallman, Robert	MALE	Randolph	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Tamburro, Gerald	MALE	Bridgewater	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Tansey, Robert	MALE	Flemington	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Tartacoff, Germaine	FEMALE	skillman	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Taylor, Christine	FEMALE	Plainfield	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Taylor, Penelope	FEMALE	Livingston	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Tephly, Shirley	FEMALE	New York	NY	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Teresi, Scott	MALE	Caldwell	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Thompson, J.T.	MALE	Randolph	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Thornburg, Don	MALE	Kinnelon	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
tiang, jeff	MALE	Saddle Brook	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Timko, Nancy	FEMALE	Madison	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Timm, Jeffrey	MALE	Bethlehem	PA	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Tobey, Mike	MALE	hoboken	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Tomaino, Greg	MALE	Mendham	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Tombaugh, Sarah	FEMALE	New York	NY	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Torres, Armando	MALE	Bridgewater	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Towner, Lawrence	MALE	Pompton Plains	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Troiano, Laura	FEMALE	havertown	PA	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Tropeano, Sarino	MALE	Westfield	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Trozinski, Steve	MALE	randolph	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Uhran, Kathleen	FEMALE	Morristown	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Van Dien, Joanne	FEMALE	north arlington	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Van Saders, Bill	MALE	Chester	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Vandenbos, Rich	MALE	Butler	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Vander Vliet, James	MALE	Somerset	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Vanier, Nicolas	MALE	Denville	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Vasilevski, Andrea	FEMALE	Hoboken	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Vatsky, Seth	MALE	Union	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Vaverchak, Robert	MALE	Budd Lake	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Veit, Robert	MALE	Rockaway	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Venella, Scott	MALE	Westmont	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Veneri, Jonathan	MALE	Stanhope	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Verzosa, Christian	MALE	union	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Vicinanza, Gregg	MALE	Glen Rock	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Voltzenlugel, Pascal	MALE	denville	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Von Hagen, Leigh Ann	FEMALE	Netcong	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Von knorring, Alex	FEMALE	Madison	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Wagner, Nancy	FEMALE	Rockaway`	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Walsh, Jonathan	MALE	Maplewood	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Wasyle, George G	MALE	Belleville	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Watson, Rebecca	FEMALE	brooklyn	NY	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Weber, Garth	MALE	Denville	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Weisenberger, Ed	MALE	Plainsboro	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Welz, Robert	MALE	Chatham	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
West, Phil	MALE	morris plains	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
Westenberger, Krissie	FEMALE	Boonton Township	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Whalen, Larry	MALE	Flanders	NJ	Piccolo Fondo-43 miles
White, Chet	MALE	Paramus	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Whritenour, Valerie	FEMALE	Boonton	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Wick, Peter	MALE	Millburn	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Williams, Beth	FEMALE	South Orange	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
wolpov, Debbie	FEMALE	Mountain Lakes	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Wong, Raymond	MALE	Millburn	NJ	Medio Fondo-63 miles
Worrall, Raymond	MALE	North Haledon	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Yombor, Christopher	MALE	rockaway twp	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Yonclas, Peter	MALE	Montclair	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Zeller, Kevin	MALE	Morris Plains	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Ziegler, Greg	MALE	Maplewood	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles
Zinnato, Judy	FEMALE	Millburn	NJ	Gran Fondo-103 miles


----------



## NJBiker72

Anyone else not see their name on here even though they registered?


----------



## tednugent

I'm gonna wimp out... but since they need SAG support... I'll be driving around in my family station wagon.

would it be wrong to drive around wearing an older Marty's Reliable jersey?


----------



## tednugent

looks like Jim Breuer will be at the festival... you know, SNL.... Goat-boy.... He is a local resident, iirc Chester, NJ


----------



## jsedlak

NJBiker72 said:


> Anyone else not see their name on here even though they registered?


I would call the shop, or email Amy - her email is at the bottom of the site labeled "Questions?": Welcome to the 1st Gran Fondo NJ!

But know she is pretty swamped with emails right now (and is working hard to answer all of them).

Also, thanks for everyone who came out for the training ride today. Looks like we just beat the t-storms!


----------



## Rob T

*Grand Fondo NJ*

Absolutely beautiful course. Spectacular. Rode 60 miles of the course today starting in Tewksbury. I will be riding 103 route next week so we wanted to get feel for course / climbs. I have lived in NJ all my life (north jersey) and wish everyone who ever made fun of NJ could drive / let alone ride what I experienced today. No exaggeration. Many of the roads were quaint and extremely smooth (for most part). Gorgeous views - homes, farms, rivers, fields, bridges, valleys, etc. The hills were tough but nothing impossible. Some steep challenging inclines. Can't wait until next week. If you are thinking about doing this ride I highly recommend it. Not affiliated with anyone responsible for organizing this what so ever. Just my two cents.


----------



## gpcyclist25

OK, the weather forecast for this is starting to look pretty dodgy. Evidently, whatever's left of Hurricane Irene is scheduled to hit late Saturday into Sunday, so this could be not that pleasant. I did my rainy century a week ago during that record-setting torrent, and I'd have to really think hard about repeating that. I guess it will be what it will be.


----------



## robdamanii

So last minute the wife and I decided to head down and go for it (doesn't hurt that we have a friend who is a vendor and wanted us to visit with them.) Signed up for Piccolo since we've been riding hard and heavy for the past 3 weeks and this is supposed to be a "rest" week. Looking forward to it either way.


----------



## NJBiker72

I know the event is supposed to be rain or shine but in a hurricane? Still got time but this is not looking to good.


----------



## d-town-3-

NJBiker72 said:


> I know the event is supposed to be rain or shine but in a hurricane? Still got time but this is not looking to good.


I agree, all that work and festivites and no rain date? They should have really set up a rain/hurricane contingency.


----------



## gpcyclist25

I can understand why the organizers want to hold off on commenting about the weather, as hurricanes in particular have a habit of changing course dramatically, and I'm sure they have a considerable financial exposure that can't be moved around.

That said, I think it would be irresponsible for them not to call this by Saturday midday at the latest if things don't look good. Making people choose between their sunk registration cost and possibly dangerous conditions is not a good move, waivers or no waivers. If its gale force windy, the idea that anybody would be out there is frankly laughable. Even heavy rain becomes a serious problem, especially if the downhills are as advertised.

Frankly, I don't like being in this dilemma, and having done it 2 weeks ago, I don't think a repeat is in store.


----------



## NJBiker72

gpcyclist25 said:


> I can understand why the organizers want to hold off on commenting about the weather, as hurricanes in particular have a habit of changing course dramatically, and I'm sure they have a considerable financial exposure that can't be moved around.
> 
> That said, I think it would be irresponsible for them not to call this by Saturday midday at the latest if things don't look good. Making people choose between their sunk registration cost and possibly dangerous conditions is not a good move, waivers or no waivers. If its gale force windy, the idea that anybody would be out there is frankly laughable. Even heavy rain becomes a serious problem, especially if the downhills are as advertised.
> 
> Frankly, I don't like being in this dilemma, and having done it 2 weeks ago, I don't think a repeat is in store.


Couldn't agree more. They are saying the most comparable is Bertha but worse. I remember Bertha and no way am I riding in that.


----------



## d-town-3-

yes your right i was at the ramapo rally and the numbers were way down. They really need to move this. Its the first fondo of the state why not have a rain date, this is beyond rain its a hurricane. I have a booth there and have been prepping for weeks with promo items and advertising. Its really not good any way you look at it. What stinks is that the weather so far this week has been perfect.


----------



## Bee-an-key

Philly grand fondo had rain as well and they cut the 100 mile route out and had people ride the 70 mile or lower. Neutral support was key, they changed a ton of flats that might not have occured on a dry day. Different subject, what does everyone think of the pricing for registration or is it too early to tell what you will get for the money?


----------



## gpcyclist25

Bee-an-key said:


> Philly grand fondo had rain as well and they cut the 100 mile route out and had people ride the 70 mile or lower. Neutral support was key, they changed a ton of flats that might not have occured on a dry day. Different subject, what does everyone think of the pricing for registration or is it too early to tell what you will get for the money?


Impossible to tell. The GFNY was twice as expensive, but included a jersey if I understand correctly, and they also paid to have some roads closed, so I suspect thought it was good value if initial sticker shock.


----------



## jsedlak

Keep Buffalo Hollow and Schoolhouse in mind if it is raining. There is random one-lane bridge and steep descent at the bottom of the former that you will have to stop for (regardless of weather).


----------



## AlanE

jsedlak said:


> Keep Buffalo Hollow and Schoolhouse in mind if it is raining. There is random one-lane bridge and steep descent at the bottom of the former that you will have to stop for (regardless of weather).


Random?

Be thankful that you're climbing rather than descending Black River. Rode down it yesterday. The road surface is absolutely atrocious.


----------



## jsedlak

AlanE said:


> Random?


Poor choice of words. Near the end of the descent you will have to stop, unclip and walk across a bridge and then remount and descend a very steep (>19%) but short decline.



AlanE said:


> Be thankful that you're climbing rather than descending Black River. Rode down it yesterday. The road surface is absolutely atrocious.


Yeah - I'd never descend Black River Rd. 

In other news, I just got back from the shop and the email should be on its way out. They are going to make a decision on Friday and may postpone the event. Please keep in mind that postponing is not as straightforward as it may seem on the surface.


----------



## tednugent

Gran Fondo Volunteers,

It appears that a new participant (Irene) may make an appearance in the first Gran Fondo NJ.

We are monitoring the situation closely, and working with police and local authorities to evaluate its impact on the Gran Fondo NJ.

We will be providing a definitive update on Friday at 4 PM on whether the event will go on as planned on Sunday, August 28th or be rescheduled due to the hurricane.

The update will be posted on Facebook, on the Gran Fondo NJ website; Welcome to the 1st Gran Fondo NJ!, and sent out in an e-mail.

Thank you.


----------



## NJBiker72

Got the email. Well done by Marty's to do this. Frankly, I am planning on riding but guessing that it will be called.


----------



## gpcyclist25

There's no doubt its not happening, at least not this week. I'm trying to understand why this discussion is even happening - its sort of insane to me. I mean, once you're using the word "hurricane" in the same sentence as "cycling event", the discussion should be over.


----------



## NJBiker72

gpcyclist25 said:


> There's no doubt its not happening, at least not this week. I'm trying to understand why this discussion is even happening - its sort of insane to me. I mean, once you're using the word "hurricane" in the same sentence as "cycling event", the discussion should be over.


I'm trying to stay mentally ready and on schedule but finding that tough. Just doubt this happens or at least that I will do it. 

Even if the storm crosses late Saturday I would expect tons of flooding.


----------



## jsedlak

So much for doing Hillier?



GFNJ said:


> Hurricane Irene is forecasted to arrive in Morristown, NJ at 8:00 A.M. on Sunday.
> Hurricane Irene: Major Northeast Threats
> 
> After coordinating and negotiating with the State Police, the 22 different municipalities through which we will be riding in Northwest New Jersey, and our volunteer support teams, we have made the decision to postpone the ride and all associated events until the weekend of September 18th - the ride itself will be on the 18th.
> 
> We realize that we are a “Rain or Shine” event, but a hurricane of the projected strength of Irene is unprecedented and brings with it a much higher level of danger due to forecasted torrential rains, high winds, and the potential for significant storm debris and flooding along the route. Our primary concern is the safety of both our riders, and our volunteers.
> 
> This has not been an easy decision to make, and we hope that you will understand the dilemmas we faced in making it.
> 
> In the meantime, sit back and enjoy the video.
> Come On Eileen - Dexy's Midnight Runners (HQ Audio) - YouTube
> 
> Your Gran Fondo NJ Team


----------



## AlanE

Hey, you have to give credit where credit is due. The promoter could have easily just said "sorry folks, rain or shine" just like the recent Ramapo Rally & GF Philly. It's actually quite extraordinary for an event like this to be rescheduled. Major Kudos to them.


----------



## Becky

Will online registration be re-opened? I didn't register originally, due to a conflict, but the new date works :thumbsup:


----------



## jsedlak

Becky said:


> Will online registration be re-opened? I didn't register originally, due to a conflict, but the new date works :thumbsup:


I would call the shop ASAP and ask. Not sure if we can post info like that, but they have a site, or you can PM me.


----------



## tednugent

postponed to sept 18


----------



## NJBiker72

AlanE said:


> Hey, you have to give credit where credit is due. The promoter could have easily just said "sorry folks, rain or shine" just like the recent Ramapo Rally & GF Philly. It's actually quite extraordinary for an event like this to be rescheduled. Major Kudos to them.


Definitely well handled. Not thrilled with the date but they handled it well. 

But all organizers are canceling now. North Fork cancelled as well.


----------



## tednugent

north fork is sept 10


----------



## Rob T

*Packet Pick Up*

Does anyone know if you can you still pick up packet tonight if you have already pre-registered?

Just curious.


----------



## NJBiker72

Rob T said:


> Does anyone know if you can you still pick up packet tonight if you have already pre-registered?
> 
> Just curious.


I think they said to pick them up that weekend, but you could always e-mail Marty's. They are very helpful. Plus maybe you get in the store for the packet and pick up a new bike.


----------



## psycleridr

Really?!?! Sept 18th?? Same as Hillier?? That's really lame as you now have 2 of the biggest fondos/ride/races on the same date. I wonder how many people had planned on doing both


----------



## Rob T

*Packet Pick Up*

Packet Pick Up is weekend of new date.


----------



## NJBiker72

psycleridr said:


> Really?!?! Sept 18th?? Same as Hillier?? That's really lame as you now have 2 of the biggest fondos/ride/races on the same date. I wonder how many people had planned on doing both


I thought for certain they would not pick that date, but honestly September is booked with rides and charity rides. They wouldn't do it Labor Day weekend. The following weekend is the Century for the Cure to fight cancer out of Warren. Are you really going to compete against cancer? The weekend of the 24th & 25th has a a couple of MS Rides (so does the weekend of the 18th but smaller). Do you really want to compete against MS charity?

I think it was the 18th or push it into October. Personally I would have preferred October.


----------



## psycleridr

I also agree Oct would hvae been better. Heck an organized Holloween ride through those areas would be pretty cool if you ask me. Ride beautiful areas that people rarely see and on top of that you got people decorating houses and such. Would be interesting. However I just think it is poor planning to not have 2nd date pre-palnned in case of w/e. After all that is why it is there. JUST IN CASE which unfortunately had to happen. My block has a yearly block party. Bunch of locals and they have enough foresight to have secondary date just in case. If a bunch of locals can why can't a professionally organized ride?


----------



## NJBiker72

psycleridr said:


> I also agree Oct would hvae been better. Heck an organized Holloween ride through those areas would be pretty cool if you ask me. Ride beautiful areas that people rarely see and on top of that you got people decorating houses and such. Would be interesting. However I just think it is poor planning to not have 2nd date pre-palnned in case of w/e. After all that is why it is there. JUST IN CASE which unfortunately had to happen. My block has a yearly block party. Bunch of locals and they have enough foresight to have secondary date just in case. If a bunch of locals can why can't a professionally organized ride?


In all fairness, this storm is very rare, maybe a once in 50 year event. Still even a lesser hurricane should postpone. A raindate would be good as I would have made plans for both dates. 

But I think they are handling this as well as possible.


----------



## gpcyclist25

October starts to get tough because the number of daylight hours starts to diminish a bit, making things tighter. My guess is that weather starts to deteriorate a little as it cools down, gets windier in general. Sept is crowded, but that's life.


----------



## tednugent

NJBiker72 said:


> In all fairness, this storm is very rare, maybe a once in 50 year event. Still even a lesser hurricane should postpone. A raindate would be good as I would have made plans for both dates.
> 
> But I think they are handling this as well as possible.


There was no raindate scheduled because it was supposed to happen rain or shine.

Your right, hurricane is a rare exception.


----------



## ckelly49

psycleridr said:


> Really?!?! Sept 18th?? Same as Hillier?? That's really lame as you now have 2 of the biggest fondos/ride/races on the same date. I wonder how many people had planned on doing both


I got an email that Hillier has been pushed back a week to the 25th on account of the Fondo.


----------



## jsedlak

ckelly49 said:


> I got an email that Hillier has been pushed back a week to the 25th on account of the Fondo.


To the weekend of Escape? How could they do that!?  

(Edit: It doesn't actually matter to me what weekend it is.)


----------



## gpcyclist25

Did a solo run of the Gran Fondo route yesterday. Kind of a misty, murky day.

As reported, the bridge at Lake Rd. and 202 is out. I, of course, disregarded the signs and went down to see for myself, and only for 3 secs did I think about tossing my bike over the gap and finding a way over. Instead, I took the posted detour up Post Kennel Rd., up a climb that's named Jacob's Ladder. Not that much fun. It literally looks like a staircase, with alternating bits of pure verticality and flat bits. You can see it on Strava if you're interested. My understanding is that this won't be on the GF, which I guess is good since it really took it out of me.

That bit on Buffalo Hollow Rd. is no joke - the downhill hits a one-lane bridge that looks from a distance like a BMX ramp, and up close is pretty much the same. Anybody stupid enough to hit it at speed (and I imagine out of all the GF riders there have to be a few that will) will find themselves airborne and landing on a very very short landing strip. It could be ugly.

The tarmac on Frog Hollow Rd. is mostly gravel, and in continuing run-off conditions, I would imagine we're going to see a lot of flats on that section. The last 100 ft. are pretty nasty, between patched pavement, gravel, and a 10% incline, as well as accumulated fatigue. I pushed my bike up it, while cursing the promoters.

I think I ran into Marty and another guy on E. Valley Brook, as they were looking to repaint markings. They asked my opinion. As I was not in a good mood, I might've cursed their firstborn. I don't really remember.

Frankly, its a tough route. I don't have the opportunity to do a ton of climbing where I live, but this was really draining, and I can't imagine it as a first century. In hindsight, my only quibble would be that its pretty tough to stage the climbs across the entire ride, meaning that even after mile 80, riders can't expect much of a respite from the suffering. I don't know if this is typical or whether there are any standards at all in this regard.

It is however, a gorgeous route - if you don't know this part of NJ, and I don't, you'll probably be shocked by the amount of natural beauty. This is probably pretty common, but I didn't even realize that I had ridden to the PA border and Delaware River until I had managed to struggle back into town. Of course, that only made me think of bears.


----------



## jsedlak

^ Agreed on the Buffalo Hollow Rd bit. Last I've heard they will be making you dismount and walk across the bridge, so be prepared to come to a full stop.

How was the climb coming back through that area, before getting into Califon?


----------



## gpcyclist25

I'll be curious how they plan to enforce the stop on Buffalo Hollow - I don't know how many people actually 'read' cue sheets, so I have to presume they'll have a volunteer there, or else there could be mayhem.

On the subject of cues, I will say that having my Garmin Edge 500 in addition to road markings was a real help, albeit the 500 has problems with longer courses so I had to break it up into two files for it to work with cues. But having electronic backup, especially solo, was invaluable. I don't understand why other organizers don't make them available.

As for Rocky Run, depending on your outlook, it was either very good (challenging), or, as in my case, it sucked. Honestly, at this point, I don't remember much of anything other than it was a long experience and I was trying to outrun dusk. I assume it was as rough as Buffalo Hollow was on the outbound side, but as I said its all a blur now. I do vividly remember Jacob's Ladder, which won't be part of this, thankfully.


----------



## NJBiker72

gpcyclist25 said:


> I'll be curious how they plan to enforce the stop on Buffalo Hollow - I don't know how many people actually 'read' cue sheets, so I have to presume they'll have a volunteer there, or else there could be mayhem.
> 
> On the subject of cues, I will say that having my Garmin Edge 500 in addition to road markings was a real help, albeit the 500 has problems with longer courses so I had to break it up into two files for it to work with cues. But having electronic backup, especially solo, was invaluable. I don't understand why other organizers don't make them available.
> 
> As for Rocky Run, depending on your outlook, it was either very good (challenging), or, as in my case, it sucked. Honestly, at this point, I don't remember much of anything other than it was a long experience and I was trying to outrun dusk. I assume it was as rough as Buffalo Hollow was on the outbound side, but as I said its all a blur now. I do vividly remember Jacob's Ladder, which won't be part of this, thankfully.


Is Jacob's Ladder Campbell Road? I was taking that to Peachcroft to train for the Fondo, which I am going to miss with the new date as the wife has to work. But it was a brutal climb. Or was it after Peachcroft on Campbell. Could be either from Googling MapMyRide.


----------



## gpcyclist25

According to Strava, its the stretch in Mendham covering Pennbrook and Post Kennel Road, just east of Lake Rd. At one point, the point which probably provokes the name, it becomes a very visible staircase. Very nasty.


----------



## NJBiker72

Have to check that out sometime. Not sure I'll head that way anytime soon but really jonesing to get a good long ride in again.


----------



## gpcyclist25

NJBiker72 said:


> Have to check that out sometime. Not sure I'll head that way anytime soon but really jonesing to get a good long ride in again.


As my memory rapidly deteriorates days after a long ride, I can say it is a nice ride if you like climbing and getting a little beat up. If I did it again outside the auspices of GFNJ, I might spend a little more time at the NJ/PA border and cross the bridge, just to say that I did. There are probably some other nice sights as well, but I was too busy trying to beat sundown to and my own fatigue to pay attention.


----------



## gpcyclist25

Oh, and the other comment I'll make is there are at least a couple or more instances where you will scream down a descent, come over a ridge and find yourself looking down at a stop sign, so those can be a bit hairy.


----------



## NJBiker72

gpcyclist25 said:


> As my memory rapidly deteriorates days after a long ride, I can say it is a nice ride if you like climbing and getting a little beat up. If I did it again outside the auspices of GFNJ, I might spend a little more time at the NJ/PA border and cross the bridge, just to say that I did. There are probably some other nice sights as well, but I was too busy trying to beat sundown to and my own fatigue to pay attention.


I'm from PA and think it would be cool to ride there but have not seen the ride to go. 

On Jacob's Ladder I think I'll try the one in Bedminster or at least finishing it. Apparently it leads to the Devil's Tomb. Search Wierd NJ. Pretty cool ride. 

Halloween anyone?


----------



## tednugent

from what I hear... it went pretty well.... heard some crashes at the start with some overly eager riders

some guy who traveled from tuscon, az .... didn't realize jersey is more than just jersey shore.... and enjoyed the ride...

I did sag.... in my grey station wagon


----------



## gpcyclist25

I think it went shockingly well. I was one of those guys who went down at the start when the guy right in front of me went down and took me down before I had a chance to unclip.

Other than the fact it was 45 degs at start, which nearly made me shiver off the bike during the first descent, it was pretty nice overall.

Other impressions:

There was some kid (I mean like teenager) at the start who was riding a mountain bike in a t-shirt and shorts and hammering to try and keep up with the pack of roadies. That was odd.

The climbs seem a lot fairer doing them the second time around. It was also a hell of a lot easier riding the course with help keeping out of the wind - yeah, yeah, Captain Obvious. The one advantage of being singularly stupid is that you do things like ride a 104 mile course to train for it because nobody ever told you that people don't generally do that sort of thing.

Not doing Jacob's Ladder the second time around really changed the complexion of my ride, as it really killed me early last time.

I was running tubulars and had a puncture in my rear tire which led to a slow leak that I rode on unknowingly for like 20 miles, including Rocky Run. And I was wondering why my ride was so smooth. Kudos to the support for having mechs who knew how to handle tubulars, as the mech had my old one torn off and my spare on in a few minutes.

I don't think I was the only one shocked at how great the cops were about traffic management - I usually don't have the impression that cops much like cyclists, but today they were really great.

Man, those tandems can really haul ass downhill. Uphill, not so much.

The sheer number of rest stops and water stops was staggering - something like 9 overall. Really terrific - never went into my second bottle.

This was the first climbing century that I've done that had full participation and it was interesting to see how others handled it. Its fairly clear now that with respect to climbing, body build is pretty much destiny. You could really see that shake out on Black River Rd., the first climb, where there was real suffering. Rocky Run was not nearly as bad, the 2nd climb was fine, and Frog Hollow was almost undetectible but for the last hundred feet or so.

Aside from the 4 climbs, the terrain is pretty unforgiving, especially the last 10-15 miles - all rollers and they really do sap you as you think you're home free, but not. Saw a couple of guys who needed to hang out by the side of the road in the last 10 miles because they were just blown.

The sheer number of volunteers and marshals was impressive. I didn't know how they were going to handle that ramp on Buffalo Hollow, as without a marshal it would've literally been carnage. Glad that there and other spots they had happy volunteers taking care of riders.

Only quibble - having some food/fluids/coffee at the start plaza would've been really really nice, especially on such a cold day.

All in all, a very fun day and not as brutal as expected. Definitely expect to do it again.


----------

